# Sodium Percarbonate in the dishwasher



## Aces High (30/5/15)

So has anybody else tried this?

I recently ran out of dish washing powder so I threw in some straight sodium percarbonate instead. Everything came up so much cleaner and the glasses and dishes actually sparkled. (sounds like a commercial I know)

Since then I have been dropping the dose down to see how low I can go. I'm down to about 2 flat teaspoons and its still way better than the expensive dishwasher stuff.

Anyone see any downsides to this, will my dishwasher explode?


----------



## Tex083 (30/5/15)

I have also been known to substitute dishwasher podwer for napisan when we run out. I think it will be fine, the dishwasher stuff is fairly strong.


----------



## Mardoo (30/5/15)

I use a mix of 50% Perc and 50% Lectric Soda ( sodium carbonate). Someone explained to me that the Lectric Soda acts as a saponifier to break down fats, but I haven't tried to back this up at all. However it works awesome and we've been doing it for about 6 months now. I too tried just perc and it worked great. I solely added the other because of the supposed saponifying effect. I'm much happier spending $3 for a months worth of dishwash powder that works well than the $15 my wife was spending on the tablets. BTW I tried the black and gold and home brand powders and they're nowhere near as good as the straight perc and the 50/50.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/5/15)

Yep. nappi-san works great in the dishwasher


----------



## Bribie G (30/5/15)

Most of the dishwasher cleaners are Sodium Percarbonate.

WRT the washing soda, that's what perc breaks down to anyway when it has given off its oxygen.

However the washing soda is very cheap, you can get the no name brand from supermarkets for about three bucks a kilo and it stretches out the perc.


----------



## Aces High (1/6/15)

I just put in the plates straight after having a bbq, no rinsing and still they came out perfect. Now I just need to keep an eye out for the next sodium perc bulk buy


----------



## Mardoo (1/6/15)

Yep. Tested mine with burned on porridge. Shiny as. Only the most expensive commercial cleaners ever managed that.


----------



## Camo6 (1/6/15)

Awesome to hear this as the last thing I want to do is kill my primary dishwasher (though I've come close to killing the secondary from time to time).

I soaked a ceramic roasting dish in sod perc the other day and it came up like new.

My only concern would be with any aluminium items as I oxidised my range hood grilles the other day and took the shine off them. That was an extended soak in the laundry tub though.


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/6/15)

Madhu, where does one purchase lectric soda from?


----------



## RobW (1/6/15)

Camo6 said:


> Awesome to hear this as the last thing I want to do is kill my primary dishwasher (though I've come close to killing the secondary from time to time).
> 
> I soaked a ceramic roasting dish in sod perc the other day and it came up like new.
> 
> My only concern would be with any aluminium items as I oxidised my range hood grilles the other day and took the shine off them. That was an extended soak in the laundry tub though.


Yeah, I did the same thing to an Anolon roasting dish - ended up very dull and patchy on the outside.
The inside was brilliantly clean though.


----------



## Mardoo (1/6/15)

Supermarket. Laundry aisle.


----------



## DU99 (1/6/15)

majority of supermarkets sell it and here is list of uses


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/6/15)

Got some. I'll give it a go on tonight's tandoori dishes. Half and half percarbonate and carbonate.


----------



## Mr B (2/6/15)

Awww, ran out of tablets the other day, scouted around the web about using dishwashing liquid, strongly not recommended.

Didn't even think of this.........


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/6/15)

Worked a charm 2 teaspoons of each. Will try and use less tomorrow and see what I can get it down to.


----------



## Robbo2234 (2/6/15)

I put two teaspoons of sodium perc in the dish washer tonight! See how's it goes! Just another reason to get a 25kg bag!


----------

